# Asian 7750 movement



## starchyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this movement? Apparently it runs at 28800BPH, but that is really all I can find. 

Anyone know anything about its quality or accuracy?

Thanks


----------



## starchyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Also, would a watch with this movement be considered much higher quality than a Japanese OS 10 quartz movement?

Thanks


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is a teardown of the older model Asian 21,800 bpm 7750
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=220837
Should be an interesting read


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

starchyy said:


> Also, would a watch with this movement be considered much higher quality than a Japanese OS 10 quartz movement?
> 
> Thanks


Miyota OS chronos are a dime a dozen because they are cheap and dependable. They can be had in watches costing as little as $50. If you want a beater with chrono function, get something with an OS inside.

And automatic chronograph is a completely different proposition. It's big, heavy, relatively delicate, you have to check that the time is set and it's still ticking whenever you strap it on and it won't keep time as well as a quartz. That's true of any 7750, whether it's made by ETA, Shanghai or Liaoning. And yet people still want them because it's mechanical. It's a watch to enjoy, not just something to strap on and forget.

As regards the Chinese-built 28,800bph 7750-clone, there are 2 possibilities; Shanghai or Liaoning. Shanghai is definitely the one to go for. Liaoning's 21,600bph version seems to be OK too, but I wouldn't be so confident of their 28,800. If you can show us a picture of the movement of the watch you're interested in, then I might be able to tell you who made it.


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

Chascomm,
Please tell us names and links to sites that sell watches with those movements in the States!
Only watch that I know of that fits the bill is sold out and it was a great bargin, (Prometheus CR-1).
One other but thats no longer available either, similar to CR-1 without day only date and not of same build quality (a discontinued Ticino chrono).

Thanks,
Rafael


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

DemolitionMan said:


> Chascomm,
> Please tell us names and links to sites that sell watches with those movements in the States!
> Only watch that I know of that fits the bill is sold out and it was a great bargin, (Prometheus CR-1).
> One other but thats no longer available either, similar to CR-1 without day only date and not of same build quality (a discontinued Ticino chrono).
> ...


Trias, and any other brand from that group (Elysee etc), use the Liaoning 21,600bph in their auto chronos. Also Aeromatic I think used that same movement in one of their watches.

I don't know of any brands currently using the Shanghai 3L apart from, of course, Shanghai.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> I don't know of any brands currently using the Shanghai 3L apart from, of course, Shanghai.


The 28,800 3L?

I know a bunch, and they like to use the OS 10 as well.

But, you can't post pictures or talk about them here....


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

The only ones I can recommend is the Ticino (Liaoning 21,600bph) and Prometheus (Shanghai 3L 28,800bph) but as you already know they are out of stock.

Every once in a while these pop up on the sales forum. good luck!

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## starchyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Miyota OS chronos are a dime a dozen because they are cheap and dependable. They can be had in watches costing as little as $50. If you want a beater with chrono function, get something with an OS inside.
> 
> And automatic chronograph is a completely different proposition. It's big, heavy, relatively delicate, you have to check that the time is set and it's still ticking whenever you strap it on and it won't keep time as well as a quartz. That's true of any 7750, whether it's made by ETA, Shanghai or Liaoning. And yet people still want them because it's mechanical. It's a watch to enjoy, not just something to strap on and forget.
> 
> As regards the Chinese-built 28,800bph 7750-clone, there are 2 possibilities; Shanghai or Liaoning. Shanghai is definitely the one to go for. Liaoning's 21,600bph version seems to be OK too, but I wouldn't be so confident of their 28,800. If you can show us a picture of the movement of the watch you're interested in, then I might be able to tell you who made it.


Here is a pic of the movement in question:


----------



## starchyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry. Busy day yesterday.

That's a Shanghai 3L. If it's in a legitimate brand then you'll do well with that one.


----------



## starchyy (Feb 23, 2010)

OK great, I guess I'll pick it up then!


----------



## Bruno.M (Dec 24, 2009)

I had the Liaoning 28,800bph, but that didn't seem superaccurate for me. Especially when using the chronograph the time could lose minutes at once. I'm still dying to get a CR1..


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

Could you please tell me what movement is this?
Thank you in advance!;-)


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

CzechMate said:


> Could you please tell me what movement is this?
> Thank you in advance!;-)


That's the Liaoning chronograph. Compare the shockproofing device with the one in the other picture.

Also notice the fine adjustment device on the regulator. That is not actually functional according to my watchmaker.


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> That's the Liaoning chronograph. Compare the shockproofing device with the one in the other picture.
> 
> Also notice the fine adjustment device on the regulator. That is not actually functional according to my watchmaker.


Yes, I have noticed the shockproofing device being the more expensive one, but according to above provided info, that does not help much, as this movement is worse than Shanghai, if I understand it correctly... :think:

Thanks for the info! :-!


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

starchyy said:


> OK great, I guess I'll pick it up then!


Starchyy,
Where oh where are you going to pick it up?
link? Would also love to get my hands on one.
I missed out on the CR-1 and the Ticino, (too late in the game)
If you can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.

...In addition, Thanks Chascomm and Gigfy, as always you two are there with good info!

Rafael


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

FYI i have a Ticino and it has stopped working for the third time in the 18 months i have had it and i do not think i will send it back this time. What a big wast of money.:rodekaart


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

How about this one on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Asian-7750-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9fe8febe


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

HomebrewMTB said:


> How about this one on ebay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Asian-7750-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9fe8febe


Liaoning 28,800bph


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> Liaoning 28,800bph


How can you tell the Liaoning for the Shanghai?

On this one the balance looks like the larger one used on the slower beat movements.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

lysanderxiii said:


> How can you tell the Liaoning for the Shanghai?


1. Shanghai use the 'cloverleaf' style shockproofing on their version
2. Only Liaoning install a screw-adjustment thing on the regulator
3. The dummy dial supplied with the movement looks very much like those shown in the Liaoning catalog











> On this one the balance looks like the larger one used on the slower beat movements.


Ah! Well spotted. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Liaoning 28,800bph


It's cheap but not so good? I've read on other forums these Asian movements need servicing right away but can run pretty good after that. Where can you buy a shanghai?


----------



## xkrrated (Jan 4, 2013)

*Starchyy,*

*Thank You! for this Great Post!

I appreciate the time & effort you put into this post, which I am utilizing, to repair a ETA-7750.

Tim*


----------



## treeko (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Chascom
you seem very expert in the watches field,
can I ask you some questions when you have time?
I need to buy some watches from China, and am confused what to choose as movement?
Your help will be appreaciated

please let me know the time

Thanks


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

treeko said:


> Hi Chascom
> you seem very expert in the watches field,
> can I ask you some questions when you have time?
> I need to buy some watches from China, and am confused what to choose as movement?
> ...


Hi Treeko. The best way to find what you are looking for is to start an new thread on this forum, stating exactly what you are looking for, and then all the experts here will be able to advise you.


----------



## treeko (Dec 2, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> Hi Treeko. The best way to find what you are looking for is to start an new thread on this forum, stating exactly what you are looking for, and then all the experts here will be able to advise you.


Hi
I made a thread here
please comment
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/too-...ed-some-advice-please-949694.html#post7063640
Thanks


----------

